
Facebook may be gathering residential WiFi networks - dzink
https://wongmjane.com/blog/fb-wifi-auto-connect
======
travisporter
“ At least on Android, it is possible for apps to periodically scan the nearby
Wi-Fi networks in the background and send it to servers. This functionality is
often seemed important for companies that monetize data for advertisements”

Is this true? If so I hope it’s not true for iOS/other mobile OS

~~~
xenospn
I'm not aware of any API in iOS that exposes the list of nearby WiFi networks
to an app.

~~~
angott
No, this feature used to be there in iOS 4 I believe, but was removed in
subsequent iOS versions.

To be honest, there is a private API for it. It is the one the AirPort Utility
app uses for its built-in Wi-Fi Scan feature.

In iOS 13 you can only know the name of the current Wi-Fi network, and you
require location permission for it.

------
stevenicr
I'm wondering if they respect the "_nomap" thing that google's wifi gathering
cars are suppose to use to not list networks?

